# The Asylum...We're back for 2012!!!



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Unfortunately we had to take the year off last year because we couldn't find a locatin for our haunt. It's a late start, but not really any later than previous years since we won't have to build any new panels. May have to paint a few, but that won't take long with a sprayer .

I'll try to keep this thread up to date as much as possible. Moved 90% of the panels over the weekend and started going up with walls yesterday

I know everyone enjoys pics so here's a couple:

Our banner on the bldg. We're hoping to have time to enclose the front as it looks more like a general store than an asylum....lol









Here's one of my first props for this year. A head cage inspired by 



.










Instead of straps I'm thinking about putting a wig on a hat and then use some plastic bolts attached to the cage and hat to make it look as though it's bolted to the actors head.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yay! I'm so happy for you Joker!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You go, Joker!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Glad to hear you'll be haunting again this year. Everything is looking awesome.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks everybody.....last year was hard basically sitting at home. I hate to admit, but I actaully cried when I knew there was no way of pulling it off last year.

Oh yeah I launched a new site this year, let me know what you think. A facebook like would also be appreciated!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks awesome! I liked you on facebook.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Looks awesome! I liked you on facebook.


Thanks BioHazardCustoms!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's some as found pics of the building. It's about 4200 sq. ft.





































Located on the service road of I-30 exit 146. Hoping this will help with exposure.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The building looks great. I'd leave that Christmas tree there and work with it. And the really important thing, it looks like you will have plenty of room for parking. You can never have to much parking space.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is going to be great! Following along for sure! The building and location lend thermselves to being creepy; out in the middle of a desolate area.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

sweet


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on finding a location! Hope your setup goes smoothly.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Congrats on finding a location! Hope your setup goes smoothly.


I hope so too Spooky1, but experience tells me otherwise...lol.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

following this thread to steal ideas.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

CreeepyCathy said:


> following this thread to steal ideas.


I'd never consider inspiration the same thing as theft


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

SWEET!!!

I'm so happy for you joker! I remember following your previous threads religiously when you were updating them and I've since been back to browse through the last build thread once or twice since then. You're one of those people who are clearly born to build and run haunted houses, and it's great to see that you get to live out your dream once again this year. I too will be following along for inspiration and wish you all the best! Now get back to work! LOL


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks TRP!

Haven't been doing a good job of getting photos, but the haunt is 60% built. Here's a couple of pics for those following along at home.

The Green mile I mean green hall is back. We didn't put this in 2 years ago, but missed it so it's back.









Added a new color combination for the new boiler room.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

What a FANTASTIC space!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Go big Joker....!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I really like these









I'm thinking about blacking out the front of the building with landscape fabric or similar and then posting 4 of those guys out front. Will probably do 2 with the lantern in the left hand and 2 with the lantern in the right hand. In the middle basically where the doors are I'm thinking about building an 8' skull minus the lower jaw using plywood, hardware cloth and monster mud and using flame bowls in the eyes.

It won't really be Asylum looking, but I think that would make for an interesting possibly intimidating facade.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^I like that guy! Something about facelessness just adds to the creep factor.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Haven't got much done this week had to go back to the day job, but dad finished putting up the walls for the dot room & walk in freezer. Lighting and setting up and some prop building start this weekend followed by our first actors meeting....Saturday evening. 

I'm so excited be back doing this again this year!!

I'll try and get some more pics over the weekend as well.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Some pics as promised.

Boiler Room. The large tank on the right is actually a revolving dark room door like this http://173.203.87.117/BioSurplusImages/22180_1.jpg

The big blue square is the start of my furnace. Will add doors and probably some flame bowls or similar inside, behind doors with slots in it.










Some rusty pipe. Effect was created using Great Stuff. Will be doing the same thing with the white pvc you see on the wall. I'm also planning on piping fog through the pvc with small holes here and there for a steam type affect.










Same pipe attached to boiler tank (dark room door)









Start of my statues using AllanH's method, but used a different armature. I used an 1 1/2" PVC T with about 6"-8" of PVC pipe out each side. The 1 1/2" slid right over the top of a T-Post.










Was to windy to paint with the spray on bedliner.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Looking good man ild love to have a building like that to do a hauntin


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Moving steady, but not a lot to worth showing. Here's the boiler tank/furnace at about 90% completed. Going to drill holes in the door to expose the light from the fire inside and want to add a guage or two and maybe a couple of valves.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

wow, I am fairly new here so I didnt get to follow in years past but you have another devoted follower now..fantastic job!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The furnace looks great, joker. Good paint job.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Everything is looking awesome!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

That looks fantastic so far! love the building empty looks like a great space to work with. And those reapers with the lanterns are awesome!

Are you planning on using those covered portions outdoors as part of your haunt as well?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Built a new pneumatic prop yesterday. It's basically a pop up but it's mounted on the ceiling and will drop from the ceiling. Il
L try together some pics or vid soon.

Currently in the er dad has been having issues with blood pressure and and chest pains. Hope all goes well he's my number one guy. Your prayers would be appreciated. Dad told mom if he don't make it to have him cremated and put in the haunt cemetery where he belongs....he's the caretaker in the haunt.



Cat_Bones said:


> That looks fantastic so far! love the building empty looks like a great space to work with. And those reapers with the lanterns are awesome!
> 
> Are you planning on using those covered portions outdoors as part of your haunt as well?


The larger area will be for cue line in case of poor weather. The other will be at the exit so to answer your question yes but not really.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

CreeepyCathy said:


> following this thread to steal ideas.


Ohhhh me too!!!!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Great job so far. I hope I get to visit your haunt this year. You are not that far from me!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll keep you and your dad in my prayers, haha put him in the haunt sounds like something my mother would say about me lol


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Cat_Bones. He said it jokingly, but he was actually serious. 

Since Tuesday he's had 2 CAT scans, 2 EKG's, and a stress test and we've not been given any results for any of it. Very frustrating.

His fever broke yesterday and he's eating well and up and walking around ready to leave, and we're just sitting and waiting for results.

I'm probably going to have to take his keys to the bldg to keep him from going up there and working by himself.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry I haven't posted much in the way of updates. Dad's still in the hospital and I've not had much help. Most of the work at this point has been structural so not a whole lot to see.

I did get my inverted pop up prop setup at the entrance of our freezer. I've not put the freezer door on yet, because I'm building it tonight, but this is just off the boiler room. I'm going to change out the audio to something more feminine. That was the audio form Jerry Attric my 1/2 zombie on a walker. He didn't make it 

Hopefully this vid will make up for the lack of updates 






I forgot how to get the video to embed in a post, sorry.?.?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think sometimes it takes a while to embed properly, because it's showing now.

Sorry to hear your dad is in the hospital


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think sometimes it takes a while to embed properly, because it's showing now.
> 
> Sorry to hear your dad is in the hospital


Thanks Roxy. They're doing another biopsy tomorrow and hopefully sending him home to wait on the results. He's been there over a week already and we don't know anymore really today then we did a week ago.


----------



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

Good luck with your pops. Gotta be hard to concentrate on the haunt with all that going on too. But you look like you're doing pretty well. The haunt looks awesome, I'm also doing a couple of the statues for my graveyard this year. Keep up the good fight!!


----------



## deadlyivy (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice building and I love the Jackal cage. I might do that next year and get the whole Jackal look in, the makeup is super easy.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

We changed our mind on the facade with dad being in the hospital, and some dark sinister looking guys showed up over the weekend on the roof of the haunt










BTW - Dad's been released and the doctors haven't been able to find anything to cause his chest pains or fluctuation of blood pressure. Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

A little fun with airbrush and a stencil. This may have taken about 2 minutes to apply.










I think the airbrush is really going to be a huge asset this year for us!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! It looks as if it's real skin discoloration.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice! It looks as if it's real skin discoloration.


Thanks Roxy. I used the stencil first and then tried to air brush the lighter color over it to give it an under the skin look, but I played with it some more last night and I think doing the lighter color underneath and then using the stencil over it made for a better look...sorry no pic.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

It rained during dress rehearsal last saturday so we didn't get a whole lot of people to come through, but learned enough to figure out some initial adjustments.

The student paper and one of my actors came out to take pics and will hopefully have something to post soon. We open this Friday and I'm still building/tweaking stuff


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looking great. When are you officially opening?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

spideranne said:


> Looking great. When are you officially opening?


This Friday, October 5th.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Still waiting on some more pics, but here's one from the electric chair/treatment room


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Looking good Joker, your stuff is always awesome!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Spartan!

Had a student from the school paper come out during dress rehearsal to do a story and take some pics. It turned out pretty good, except that I don't remember ever daring anyone...lol.

http://hauntdetails.com/InTheNews/Eagle2012_pg1.pdf

http://hauntdetails.com/InTheNews/Eagle2012_pg2.pdf


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

So how did your season turn out??? And, how's your dad? Everything looked great.


----------

